# Cincy Area Sidwalk Help Needed



## GP Cincy (Oct 16, 2018)

Condos and Apartments looking for 100+ walk help in the Central/Eastern part of Cincinnati. Must be able to provide your own transportation, but calcium and shovels are provided. Excellent pay rates!

PM me for more information.


----------

